# Robot vía Ipod



## SantyUY (Ago 25, 2011)

*Fuente:leeesto.iblogger.org*​





Estudiantes de la UASLP desarrollaron un robot que se controla mediante un mando a distancia, o vía iPod.

Los alumnos de* Postgrado de Ingeniería Eléctrica de la Facultad de Ingeniería *que realizan sus estudios en el *Laboratorio de Robótica*, diseñaron un interesante dispositivo integrado a un celular o *iPod Touch* para controlar un robot en caso que fuera necesario para tareas de rescate, exploración profunda y rehabilitación, entre otras no menos importantes aplicaciones.

El Doctor Emilio González, encargado del laboratorio, señalo que este prototipo lo desarrollo Miguel Ángel Montoya, Lizvette Martínez y Gabriela Ramírez, los cuales son estudiantes de maestría en Ingeniería Eléctrica, como así también Cesar Olivares. Pero además, participaron alumnos de *Ingeniería Mecánica y Eléctrica.*

Los investigadores del grupo de trabajo explicaron que todo se controla mediante un algoritmo de control basado en una técnica que se denomina *“Control de Impedancia” *aplicado a un dispositivo comercial de Arquitectura cerrada, el cual, se logra modificar a través de un *iPod.*


----------



## Robo (Ago 25, 2011)

bastante interesante la aplicacion


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 25, 2011)

No me tachen de agua fiestas, pero yo no le veo mas aplicacion que la de experimentar, para eso si esta muy bueno


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 25, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> No me tachen de agua fiestas, pero yo no le veo mas aplicacion que la de experimentar, para eso si esta muy bueno



si es como para implementarlo en otro proyecto


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 25, 2011)

esta muy bueno y no creo que solo sea para experimentar si no para generar ideas, imagínense no solo poder controlar el robot y no solo con un ipod, una aplicación que se adapte a cualquier tecnología celular la cual solo tengas que instalar en tu cel y que a través de ella puedas controlar un sistema integral, digamos un control universal por ejemplo, que puedas controlar alarmas, que puedas ver cámaras de vídeo de seguridad, cambiar el tv, apagar las luces, encender el aire acondicionado, abrir el garaje, etc...imposible? no lo creo, es cuestión de imaginación e ingenio,  me parece muy, muy interesante, ademas de ser tremendo proyecto ya que no solo es electrónica, es informática, computación, mecánica, etc...ya me gustaría a mi ser parte de un proyecto así...saludoss


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 25, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> esta muy bueno y no creo que solo sea para experimentar si no para generar ideas, imagínense no solo poder controlar el robot y no solo con un ipod, una aplicación que se adapte a cualquier tecnología celular la cual solo tengas que instalar en tu cel y que a través de ella puedas controlar un sistema integral, digamos un control universal por ejemplo, que puedas controlar alarmas, que puedas ver cámaras de vídeo de seguridad, cambiar el tv, apagar las luces, encender el aire acondicionado, abrir el garaje, etc...imposible? no lo creo, es cuestión de imaginación e ingenio,  me parece muy, muy interesante, ademas de ser tremendo proyecto ya que no solo es electrónica, es informática, computación, mecánica, etc...ya me gustaría a mi ser parte de un proyecto así...saludoss



si eso es verdad  ademas muchas de esas cosas ya se estan usando


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 25, 2011)

Miren este, me causo asombro, no le veo mayor utilidad que el conocimiento que obtuvo el que lo hizo, o quizas si.






Cubo rubik con un nokia N95

Este tambien esta bueno}


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 25, 2011)

esta buenísimo yo vi uno pero aun mas complejo también para resolver un cubo, imagínate ahora un robot como el que tenia iron-man si llegaste a ver la película, que no hacia el fulano robot, el tipo le ponía los parámetros en la computadora de lo que quería y en menos de un dia ya tenia el prototipo...algo similar...un robot orientado a resolver un cubo rubik, seria genial tener uno asi en casa...jajaja...como el de iron-man


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 25, 2011)

Ojala los santo reyes o santa clos "asi se dice en mexico" me hubiera  traido un mindstrom de lego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8QW0T9e95G0

Jaja lo mas que me trajeron fue una videocasetera descompuesta pero igual me diverti desarmando, jejeje


De la peli si se cual dices, el robot le dice, el diseño estara en 18 horas creo algo asi, jejeje estaria genial, para eso sirven esta clase de experimentos para que el dia de mañana tengamos algo asi


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 26, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Miren este, me causo asombro, no le veo mayor utilidad que el conocimiento que obtuvo el que lo hizo, o quizas si.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=052JJGBxFH0&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...



Nose si sirven  de algo pero de que estaría orgulloso de haber fabricado uno estaría seguro


----------

